# Wild Moss?



## Chris52 (Jun 14, 2016)

Would it be okay to use wild moss in millipede enclosures? The reason I ask is because there is moss growing just about everywhere in the shady parts of my back yard. I think my biggest concern would be hitchhikers though, so is there any way to sterilize it? (Without killing it, of course.)


----------



## The Snark (Jun 14, 2016)

Maybe you can tell us? I'm doing a lot of guessing here.
I'd suggest you just try to move moss into a synthetic environment to see if you can. You need to keep in mind it isn't a plant that has roots and leaves. It is sort of half way between a plant and a fungus, growing from rhizoids? that serve only as anchors as opposed to roots supplying nutrients. It is not vascularized and develops on a cellular level. IE, bizarre little sporks. It be experiment time. By that it would be best to say, find an environment that supports the moss then match that environment to an animal.
Sterilizing? I'd say impossible. It's environmentally hypersensitive which it derives all it's nutrients from.


----------



## ErinM31 (Jun 14, 2016)

I've introduced several types of wild-moss into my toad terrarium several times and it always does well for a while and then dies. I don't know whether this reflects a problem with my conditions or if this is its natural life cycle -- it does seem to come and go in the wild, I think.

However, moss will not provide any benefit to the millipedes and it does need some sunlight, albeit indirect. I would recommend trying to propagate fungi already growing on decomposing wood instead (225 F in the oven seems to kill pests while allowing fungal spores to survive). I have an interesting variety in my _Brachycybe lecontii_ enclosure. These too will sprout their fruiting bodies (I think that's the term) for a time and then disappear.


----------

